# تصميم و توزيع الغاز الطبيعي في المباني - أدنوك



## ameeno (10 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


أضع بين أيديكم مرجع جميل و مفيد جدا عن توزيع الغاز الطبيعي في المباني من أدنوك. المرجع مدعم بالصور التوضيحية (تصميم و تركيب). ربما يكون هذا الكتاب موجودا من قبل في هذا المنتدى ولكن أردت لفت الإنتباه لفائدته.


NATURAL GAS DISTRIBUTION NETWORK PROJECT
IN THE EMIRATE OF ABU DHABI



ADNOC DISTRIBUTION DESIGN GUIDE


Natural Gas in Buildings

















































​


----------



## ياسر حسن (10 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (10 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا على هذا الملف الرائع . وشكرا


----------



## samy m (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اابو مصطفى العراقي (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## amr fathy (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ismail_92 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## hussain mekkawi (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور​


----------



## hussain mekkawi (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكو,,,ر​


----------



## الحسين أبوبكر (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aati badri (12 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (12 يناير 2013)

*موضوع متكامل 
شكراً جزيلاً*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2013)

مرجع ممتاز بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله


----------



## eyadinuae (13 يناير 2013)

نعم مهم جدا جدا مرجع ممتاز ونادر بالمنتدى


----------



## drmady (13 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس جلوب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف معرفة قطر الانبوب اذا كان معدل الاستهلاك اليومي 800كغم وطول الانبوب 620 م وان الضغط الواصل الى الشقة 0.003 بار


----------



## مهندس جلوب (5 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف معرفة قطر الانبوب اذا كان معدل الاستهلاك اليومي 800كغم وطول الانبوب 620 م وان الضغط الواصل الى الشقة 0.003 بار


----------



## مؤيد غازي (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## fayek9 (11 نوفمبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2017)

جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
كثيرون يسألون عن موردين و مقاولون بخصوص تمديدات و تصميم خطوط الغاز


----------



## ahmed_20 (27 نوفمبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبونوافل (19 فبراير 2019)

thanks lot


----------

